# Unzulässige Rechtsberatung?



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2003)

Servus!

Beim Durchlesen der zahlreichen Threads in diesem Forum habe ich  festgestellt, dass hier sehr viele hilfreiche Leute den anderen Unterstützung geben. Eine feine Sache.

An vielen Stellen werden aber auch ganz klar juristische Fragen beantwortet und damit für mich Rechtsrat erteilt?

Ist das zulässig? Ich hatte immer anderen Foren gelesen, das sei verboten?

Gruß

J. P.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2003)

Ist keine Rechtsberatung, ist Meinungsaustausch wie abends inner Kneipe.

Gruß Wibu


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Durchlesen der zahlreichen Threads in diesem Forum habe ich  festgestellt, dass hier sehr viele hilfreiche Leute den anderen Unterstützung geben. Eine feine Sache.
> 
> An vielen Stellen werden aber auch ganz klar juristische Fragen beantwortet und damit für mich Rechtsrat erteilt?
> 
> Ist das zulässig? Ich hatte immer anderen Foren gelesen, das sei verboten?


Der Unterschied zu vielen anderen Foren ist, daß dort juristische Laien posten, die schlicht alles nachbeten 
was sie irgendwo haben läuten hören. Da hier u.a. Juristen posten, die sehr genau 
den Unterschied zwischen allgemeinen juristischen Erläuterungen und konkreter Einzelfallberatung
 kennen, kannst du sicher sein , daß diese genau wissen, wo die Grenze zwischen 
allgemeiner Rechtsauskunft und persönlicher Rechtsberatung liegt. Wenn du die Threads/Postings  mal etwas 
gründlicher studierst , nimm dir aber etwas Zeit (ein paar Wochen am Besten) , wirst du feststellen,
 daß jedesmal wenn jemand eine  Auskunft zur  konkreten Einzelvorgehensweise  wünscht 
darauf hingewiesen wird , daß es sich dabei um unzulässige Rechtsberatung handeln würde 
   und gebeten wird sich mit einem  Anwalt in Verbindung zu setzen.  Was hier gepostet  wird  Fallbeispiele,
 und Hinweise auf Urteile  und Gesetze, die dem Laien und auch Juristen bei ihrer *  eigenen *  Meinungsbildung 
helfen sollen. Dies ist *keine* unzulässige Rechtsberatung.
cp


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2003)

Servus!



> Da hier u.a. Juristen posten, die sehr genau
> den Unterschied zwischen allgemeinen juristischen Erläuterungen und konkreter Einzelfallberatung kennen, kannst du sicher sein , daß diese genau wissen, wo die Grenze zwischen allgemeiner Rechtsauskunft und persönlicher Rechtsberatung liegt.



Die Antwort finde ich wenig hilfreich, denn den Eindruck habe ich ganz und gar nicht.



> [
> Wenn du die Threads/Postings  mal etwas gründlicher studierst , nimm dir aber etwas Zeit (ein paar Wochen am Besten) , wirst du feststellen, daß jedesmal wenn jemand eine  Auskunft zur  konkreten Einzelvorgehensweise  wünscht darauf hingewiesen wird , daß es sich dabei um unzulässige Rechtsberatung handeln würde
> und gebeten wird sich mit einem  Anwalt in Verbindung zu setzen.  Was hier gepostet  wird  Fallbeispiele, und Hinweise auf Urteile  und Gesetze, die dem Laien und auch Juristen bei ihrer *  eigenen *  Meinungsbildung  helfen sollen. Dies ist *keine* unzulässige Rechtsberatung.



Ein paar Beispiele, dass dem so nicht ist, sondern sehr wohl konkret beraten und empfohlen wird:

"Jurist" antwortet wie man am besten reagiert.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3440

"Jurist" rät, was zu tuen ist.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3227

Raimund erklärt die Rechtslage
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3297


In praktisch jedem 2. oder 2. Thread ist das der Fall.
Ich will nicht rumärgern, sondern ich möchte nur wissen, ob das in Ordnung ist. In vielen anderen Foren werden derartige Fragen immer mit "Tut mir leid, wäre unzulässige Rechtsberatung" abgelehnt. Hier nicht. Würde gerne wissen, warum das so ist?

J.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Dezember 2003)

Mir entzieht sich der Zusammenhang: Ist es in Ordnung einen Eindruck zu haben? Du bist hier doch in einem Diskussionsforum...


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Beispiele, dass dem so nicht ist, sondern sehr wohl konkret beraten und empfohlen wird:In praktisch jedem 2. oder 2. Thread ist das der Fall.
> Ich will nicht rumärgern, sondern ich möchte nur wissen, ob das in Ordnung ist. In vielen anderen Foren werden derartige Fragen immer mit "Tut mir leid, wäre unzulässige Rechtsberatung" abgelehnt. Hier nicht. Würde gerne wissen, warum das so ist?



Es scheint sehr wohl der Fall zu sein , daß hier jemand provozieren will, aber dann sollte er sich gedulden, 
bis die von ihm Zitierten dazu Stellung nehmen. Dieses Rumnölen, woanders ist das aber so, hilft genau so wenig.

Nur als Vermutung, die wahrscheinlich auch als "wenig hilfreich" eingestuft werden wird:

Wenn die "lieben" Kollegen von der "anderen" Seite auch nur die kleinste Chance gesehen hätten 
hier Knüppel zwischen die Beine zu werfen, hätten sie das höchstwahrscheinlich schon längst getan. 
(Aber wer weiß , vielleicht handelt es sich ja hier um einen "lieben" Kollegen....)

S.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Dezember 2003)

Warum es sich nicht um unerlaubte Rechtsberatung handelt, mag ich Dir eigentlich nicht erklären. Absurd ist es, so etwas zu vermuten und dann tatsächlich noch eine formaljuristische Diskussion hier anfangen zu wollen. Schließlich könntest Du ja einen Anwalt aufsuchen. Du könntest allerdings auch nach Deinen beiden Schlüsselwörtern googeln. Es mag sich nur um Tage handeln, bis man auch hier in den ersten Treffern mit Dialern zugeschissen wird, aber just in diesem Moment gibt die erste Seite richtig wertvolles her...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Raimund erklärt die Rechtslage
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3297


Raimund hat es bestimmt nur gut gemeint und seine eigenen Erfahrungen mitgeteilt, wo ist das bittschön eine Rechtsberatung? Zumal er auch noch darauf hinweist, dass er nicht wisse, ob seine Angaben "juristisch wasserdicht" sind.


----------



## Counselor (30 Dezember 2003)

Selbst wenn Rechtsberatung vorläge:

Es gibt gewichtige Zweifel, ob das Verbot altruistischer Beratung mit EMRK vereinbar ist. Beim EuGH sind da Beschwerden anhängig.

Counselor


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Ein paar Beispiele, dass dem so nicht ist, sondern sehr wohl konkret beraten und empfohlen wird:
> 
> "Jurist" antwortet wie man am besten reagiert.
> ...




Einspruch Euer Ehren. 

Zunächst der Blick ins Gesetz erhöht die Rechtskenntnis.


			
				 Rechtsberatungsgesetz (RBerG) schrieb:
			
		

> Artikel 1
> § 1 Erlaubnis
> 
> (1) Die Besorgung fremder Rechtsangelegenheiten, einschließlich der Rechtsberatung und der Einziehung fremder oder zu Einziehungszwecken abgetretener Forderungen, darf geschäftsmäßig - ohne Unterschied zwischen haupt- und nebenberuflicher oder entgeltlicher und unentgeltlicher Tätigkeit - nur von Personen betrieben werden, denen dazu von der zuständigen Behörde die Erlaubnis erteilt ist.  ....


Rechtsberatung ist gegeben, wenn *die Besorgung fremder Rechtsangelegenheiten, einschließlich der Rechtsberatung* übernommen wird.

Das habe ich gerade hoch peinlich vermieden. Ich übernehme nicht die Besorgung fremder Angelegenheiten. Ich verweise auf *eigene* Erfahrungen, die ich niedergeschrieben habe. Dabei geht und ging es immer um meinen Fall. Die daraus zu ziehenenden Verallgemeinerungen habe ich gemacht. Die Übetragung auf einen *anderen* Fall muss der Betroffene selber machen. Verlangt er mehr, bekommt er den Rat sich einen Rechtsanwalt zu nehmen. Der kann dann übrigens mit mir dann auch weitergehend diskutieren, weil er die Rechtsberatung übernommen hat.

Im übrigen ist die Diskussion teilweise ähnlich absurd, wie wenn ich den Verfasser eines juristischen Lehrbuches fragen, ob seine Beispielsfälle und rechtlichen Darstellungen Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall sind.


----------



## Mo Ping (30 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> Beim Durchlesen der zahlreichen Threads in diesem Forum habe ich  festgestellt, dass hier sehr viele hilfreiche Leute den anderen Unterstützung geben. Eine feine Sache.
> 
> ...



Wenn jeder gutgemeinte Ratschlag, der Deinen Wissenshorizont bezüglich rechtlicher Hintergründe erweitert, sogleich eine unzulässige Rechtsberatung wäre, dann wäre dieses Forum sicher schon von diversen Anwälten aus dem Netz gefegt worden.


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Dezember 2003)

Mo Ping schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Beweisführung. Frage hat einer konkrete Erkenntnisse, ob dies schon einmal geprüft wurde - von der anderen Seite?


----------



## dialerfucker (30 Dezember 2003)

@Servus;

Vielleicht solltest Du beispielsweise auch mal hier nachfragen, ob das Rechtsberatung ist:
http://www.recht.de/index.php3?menue=Foren
...und poste doch bitte dann hier die Antwort, falls es eine gibt!


----------



## Raimund (30 Dezember 2003)

*Der Rechtsberater*

@servus,   

bist vom Graven vorgeschickt?

Zur Geschichte des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes:

http://www.documentarchiv.de/ns/1938/reichsbuergergesetz_vo05.html

http://www.documentarchiv.de/ns/1933/rechtsanwaltschaft-zulassung_ges.html

http://www.illoyal.kampagne.de/nr04/seite33.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> > Wenn jeder gutgemeinte Ratschlag, der Deinen Wissenshorizont bezüglich rechtlicher Hintergründe erweitert, sogleich eine unzulässige Rechtsberatung wäre, dann wäre dieses Forum sicher schon von diversen Anwälten aus dem Netz gefegt worden.
> 
> 
> 
> Schöne Beweisführung. Frage hat einer konkrete Erkenntnisse, ob dies schon einmal geprüft wurde - von der anderen Seite?



Nur nicht ganz neu , das hatte schon ein anderer Gast in genau dem gleichen Sinne  gepostet.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=34941#34941


> Wenn die "lieben" Kollegen von der "anderen" Seite auch nur die kleinste Chance gesehen hätten
> hier Knüppel zwischen die Beine zu werfen, hätten sie das höchstwahrscheinlich schon längst getan.
> (Aber wer weiß , vielleicht handelt es sich ja hier um einen "lieben" Kollegen....)
> 
> S.


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Dezember 2003)

Das passt auch noch: http://www.jurpc.de/aufsatz/20000063.htm

Was für Mailing-Listen gilt, dürfte auch für Foren passen.


----------



## Devilfrank (30 Dezember 2003)

Schaun wir uns mal die konkreten Links an:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3440
Hier empfiehlt der Jurist gleich als erstes http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html.
Und hier wiederrum finden wir u.a. ganz klar die Aussage:
"Im Fall, dass es tatsächlich zu einem Prozess kommt, empfiehlt es sich, einen Rechtsanwalt zu Rate zu ziehen. Bei geringem Einkommen können Sie unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen eine weitgehend kostenfreie Beratungshilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Nähere Auskünfte dazu erteilt die Rechtsantragstelle Ihres zuständigen Amtsgerichts."

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3227
Siehe oben, da aus Vereinfachungsgründen identisch.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3297
Zitat:
_"Ebay-Käufe sind niemals ganz ohne Risiko. 
Falls es Hehlerware war, hast Du natürlich den Schwarzen Peter. Nach deutschem Recht kann man an einem gestohlenen Gegenstand niemals Eigentum erwerben. 
Dass die Seriennummer fehlt, könnte eher daran liegen, dass das Gerät ein Grauimport ist. Sie würde auch das Eigentumsrecht des Verkäufers nicht nachweisen. 
Ich lasse mir bei höheren Beträgen bei Ebay-Käufen immer über die "Frage an den Verkäufer" das Eigentumsrecht zusichern. Wenn das der Verkäufer nicht macht, dann Finger weg! Ob dieses Verfahren allerdings juristisch "wasserdicht" ist, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Gruß 
Raimund"_
Auch hier handelt es sich nicht um eine Rechtsberatung, sondern um eine Handlungsbeschreibung von Raimund, die auch noch dahingehend eingeschränkt wird, dass die rechtliche Wirksamkeit unklar und noch zu prüfen sei.


Stellt sich also die Frage, wo diese Diskussion hinführen soll.

Um das nochmal ganz klar zu sagen: In diesem Forum werden lediglich Hinweise und Tipps bzw. Ablauf- und Verfahrensbeschreibungen veröffentlicht.
Das Moderatorenteam achtet gewissenhaft darauf, dass diese Grundsätze nicht unterlaufen werden. Aber es kann sicherlich nicht überall sein. 

Wenn es also konkrete und vor allem nachvollziehbare Postings mit Rechtsberatung hier geben sollte, dann bitte an die Moderatoren melden.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2003)

Nur soviel: Vertreter von Anwaltskammern lesen hier seit einigen Wochen mit. Sie prüfen im Moment sehr genau. Besonders bei entsprechenden Benutzernamen. Es sollten mal die Forumsinhaber befragt werden, ob es schon entsprechende Anfragen in Hinsicht der Identität gab. Es gibt wohl von "Kollegen" viele Hinweise auf dieses Forum.

MfG H. B. 

_Persönliche Daten editiert , siehe NUB , es ist für uns nicht nachvollziehbar, 
ob der genannte Name authorisiert ist  tf/moderator _


----------



## Heiko (30 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es sollten mal die Forumsinhaber befragt werden, ob es schon entsprechende Anfragen in Hinsicht der Identität gab.



Nein, die würden auch von einem (echten) Anwalt auf einen entsprechenden Hintergrund geprüft werden.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt wohl von "Kollegen" viele Hinweise auf dieses Forum.



Das ist schön. Wir freuen uns über jeden Besucher.
Um es aber mal klar zu sagen: Rechtsberatung wird hier weder per Postings, noch in Mails geleistet. Diesbezügliche Anfragen wurden bislang immer negativ beschieden.

Zum Beispiel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=33646&highlight=rechtsberatung#33646
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=33661&highlight=rechtsberatung#33661
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=19250&highlight=rechtsberatung#19250

Nur mal so als Beispiele (derer es dutzende mehr gibt).

Dazu kommen noch etliche Anfragen von Leuten (sicher auch von einigen Anwälten), die sehr deutlich nach Einzelfallberatungen fragten. Alle haben mit Hinweis auf das Rechtsberatungsgesetz den Rat bekommen, sich eines Anwalts zu bedienen. Insofern bringen wir den Anwälten auch Umsatz.

Rechtsberatung wird hier jedenfalls nicht geduldet. Und da können die Kammern prüfen so lange sie wollen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2003)

Servus!

Scheine ja in ein Wespen-Nest gestochen zu haben, bei den vielen aggressiven Antworten. 



> Warum es sich nicht um unerlaubte Rechtsberatung handelt, mag ich Dir eigentlich nicht erklären


Mögen oder nicht können?

Interessant finde ich auch die Ansicht, dass plötzlich geltendes Recht nicht mehr gelten soll:



> Es gibt gewichtige Zweifel, ob das Verbot altruistischer Beratung mit EMRK vereinbar ist. Beim EuGH sind da Beschwerden anhängig.



Können das dann auch die Dialer-Betreiber geltend machen, dass die dt. Regeln evtl. gegen EU-Regeln verstossen, weil die doch im Ausland nicht geltend?   



> Im übrigen ist die Diskussion teilweise ähnlich absurd, wie wenn ich den Verfasser eines juristischen Lehrbuches fragen, ob seine Beispielsfälle und rechtlichen Darstellungen Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall sind.



Was daran absurd, verstehe ich nicht. Bislang konnte mir ja keiner eine klare Antwort geben.



> Vielleicht solltest Du beispielsweise auch mal hier nachfragen, ob das Rechtsberatung ist: ttp://www.recht.de/index.php3?menue=Foren
> ..und poste doch bitte dann hier die Antwort, falls es eine gibt!



Was ist das denn für eine Argumentation? Nur weil evtl. auch woanders gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen wird, wird daraus mein eigenes Handeln rechtmäßig?

Was für ne Logik ist das denn? Wenn man das auf die Dialer überträgen würde....



> Das habe ich gerade hoch peinlich vermieden. Ich übernehme nicht die Besorgung fremder Angelegenheiten. Ich verweise auf eigene Erfahrungen, die ich niedergeschrieben habe. Dabei geht und ging es immer um meinen Fall. Die daraus zu ziehenenden Verallgemeinerungen habe ich gemacht. Die Übetragung auf einen anderen Fall muss der Betroffene selber machen. Verlangt er mehr, bekommt er den Rat sich einen Rechtsanwalt zu nehmen. Der kann dann übrigens mit mir dann auch weitergehend diskutieren, weil er die Rechtsberatung übernommen hat.



Das verstehe ich nicht. Du schilderst hier doch nicht nur deine Erfahrungen, sondern gibst doch auch Ratschläge wie er konkret vorgehen sollte.

Unter
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3440

schreibst Du

"Dort vor allem der Rechnung widersprechen und genau angeben welcher Betrag gezahlt (...)"

und

"Den Widerspruch nicht nur dem Rechnungssteller (Telekom, Arcor usw.) sondern auch den Dienstanbieter übermitteln, wenn deren Anschrift aus der Rechnung hervorgeht."


Der Unterschied ist der, dass immer wenn ein konkreter praktischer Fall dahintersteht, es grundsätzlich unzulässige Rechtsberatung ist. Abstrakte theoretische Ausführungen wie in Lehrbüchern (wurde mir in der Form gesagt.

Joachim (ohne Nachname, damit ich nicht wieder gegen die NUB verstoße)


----------



## Raimund (30 Dezember 2003)

*Der "Rechtsberater"*

@servus,

vielen Dank für die Belehrungen betr. unerlaubter Rechtsberatung.

Ob Quisling, Abzocker oder sonstiger Heckenschütze, jeder darf in diesem Forum als N.N. posten. Manche flatulentia cerebralis bleibt daher anonym.

Vielleicht hilft ein kompetenter Rechtsanwalt?

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/vermischtes/13142/

siehe  hier

Gruß
Raimund

*[Virenscanner: URL "gekürzt"]*


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Dezember 2003)

@Raimund 


			
				Total anonymer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das verstehe ich nicht.


die Frage ist nur, kann er nicht oder will er nicht....

cp


----------



## Counselor (30 Dezember 2003)

Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant finde ich auch die Ansicht, dass plötzlich geltendes Recht nicht mehr gelten soll


Das hast du falsch verstanden. Wenn Teile des RBerG mit der EMRK nicht vereinbar sind, dann sind diese Teile des RBerG kein geltendes Recht, weil höherrangiges Recht rangniederes Recht bricht.


			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Können das dann auch die Dialer-Betreiber geltend machen, dass die dt. Regeln evtl. gegen EU-Regeln verstossen, weil die doch im Ausland nicht gelten?


Wenn der Dialerbetreiber der Auffassung ist, damit durch die öffentliche Gewalt in seinen Rechten verletzt zu sein, dann steht ihm der Rechtsweg offen und er kann diese Zweifel dem Gericht vortragen, Art. 19 IV GG. 

Counselor


----------



## Raimund (30 Dezember 2003)

*Der "Servus"*

@cp,

weder will er noch kann er.

Ein simpler agent provocateur!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## sascha (30 Dezember 2003)

> Bislang konnte mir ja keiner eine klare Antwort geben.



Dann bekommst Du sie jetzt: Nein, es ist keine. Beide Foren, DS und CB,  werden von unabhängigen Juristen (Anwälten, Fachanwälten, Juristen in anderen Positionen) überwacht und regelmäßig auf etwaiige Rechtsverstöße kontrolliert. Diese sind bislang noch nicht vorgekommen, bzw. wurden umgehend (sobald sie eben bekannt wurden) korrigiert. Die Tatsache, dass auch Juristen in diesen Foren mitlesen, die der hier gängigen Ansicht bezüglich der Dialer- und 0190-Problematik anders und womöglich eher wenig wohlwollend gegenüberstehen, dennoch nichts unternommen haben, bestätigt sowohl die Arbeit als auch die Einschätzung der Forenbetreiber und ihrer Berater. Insofern dürfte sich Deine Frage eigentlich schon längst erledigt haben, spätestens aber jetzt. 

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Mo Ping (30 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Unterschied ist der, dass immer wenn ein konkreter praktischer Fall dahintersteht, es grundsätzlich unzulässige Rechtsberatung ist.



Eben dies ist der Beweis, dass hier keine unzulässige Rechtsberatung stattfindet. Da sich der Ratsuchende unter einem Nickname meldet und sich nicht in Persona und mit umfangreichen, persönlichen Daten offenbart, kann hier für den Ratgebenden gerade kein konkreter, praktischer Fall erkannt werden.  :schuettel:


----------



## Fidul (31 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es gibt wohl von "Kollegen" viele Hinweise auf dieses Forum.
> 
> MfG H. B.


Wieso habe ich nur das Gefühl, daß gewisse _seriöse Geschäftsleute_ mittlerweile unter akuter finanzieller Flaute leiden und sich deshalb irgendwie an ihren _Feinden_ abreagieren müssen? War der Quartalsabschluß dermaßen schlecht?


----------



## Heiko (31 Dezember 2003)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso habe ich nur das Gefühl, daß gewisse _seriöse Geschäftsleute_ mittlerweile unter akuter finanzieller Flaute leiden und sich deshalb irgendwie an ihren _Feinden_ abreagieren müssen? War der Quartalsabschluß dermaßen schlecht?


Lass die Kinder doch spielen.
Sie haben doch sonst nix.


----------



## Counselor (31 Dezember 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Das passt auch noch: http://www.jurpc.de/aufsatz/20000063.htm
> 
> Was für Mailing-Listen gilt, dürfte auch für Foren passen.



Der Aufsatz klammert verfassungsrechtliche und wettbewerbsrechtliche Fragen aus. Dieses Manko will ich abstellen:

Wettbewerbsrecht:
Arbeitspapier
Verfassungsrecht:
http://home.online.no/~wkeim/files/de_rechtsbratung.htm

Counselor

*[Virenscanner: URL "gekürzt"]*


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Verfassungsrecht: http://home.online.no/~wkeim/files/de_rechtsbratung.htm


Sehr interessant!

_*Frage:*_ ein Polizeibeamter berät einen geschädigten Anzeigenerstatter mit "Erfahrungswerten". Der Anz.-erst. hatte einen unerwünschten Dialerbefall und sieht die geforderte Bezahlung nicht ein. Der Beamte rät ihn, unter Hinweis keine Rechtsberatung durchführen zu dürfen, zu den hier oft publizierten Schritten.
Ist das unerlaubte Rechtsberatung oder kann man diesen "Rat vom Freund und Helfer" auch unter Prävention oder Gefahrenabwehr subsumieren.


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Dezember 2003)

@ Anna


§ 3 Zugelassene Rechtsberatung 
Durch dieses Gesetz werden nicht berührt:


1. die Rechtsberatung und Rechtsbetreuung, die von Behörden, ..., von Körperschaften des öffentlichen Rechts ... im Rahmen ihrer Zuständigkeit ausgeübt wird;


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2003)

Danke für die prompte Antwort. Also kann man davon ausgehen, dass der hilfsbereite Beamte hier sein PAG bürgernah umsetzt und die Besitzstandswahrung für den Geschädigten u. U. erfolgreich anregt.


----------



## technofreak (6 Januar 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=35301#35301


			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Geschädigte,
> es kann erneut nur darauf hingewiesen werden, dass hier keine verbindlichen Rechtsberatungen
> statt finden können und dürfen.
> * Es sollte insbesondere Vorsicht bei anonymen Postings angewandt
> ...



Dank an Katzenhai für diese Erläuterungen, daher auch noch mal in diesem Thread zur  Klarstellung 
tf


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2004)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß anna mit der reg. anna identisch ist. Insbesonders durch ihre Frage nach einem Polizeiorgan hat sie in einem Thread  behauptet, daß bereits staatsanwaltlich Ermitelt wird. Daraus ergibt sich bereits ein Verstoß. Jetzt frage ich mich wieso das geduldet wird wenn sich ja alle hier ans Gesetz halten ?

Diese Infos kann sie nur dienstlich erhalten haben. Somit ist eine Veröffentlichung zumindest dienstrechtlich zu belangen.


----------



## Heiko (14 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Infos kann sie nur dienstlich erhalten haben. Somit ist eine Veröffentlichung zumindest dienstrechtlich zu belangen.


Was bringt Dich auf diese durchaus abwegige Idee?


----------



## sascha (14 März 2004)

> Diese Infos kann sie nur dienstlich erhalten haben.



Lass Dir von einem Journalisten sagen, dass es sehr viele Wege gibt, an Informationen zu gelangen. Da benötigt man keinen wie auch immer gearteten Dienstweg oder gar eine Zugehörigkeit zu einem Dienst, einer Behörde oder einem Unternehmen  8)


----------



## Qoppa (14 März 2004)

Besonders delikat ist ja, daß hier so ein anonymes Posting direkt unterhalb einem Hinweis über anonyme Postings abgesetzt wird ...

Da hatte jemand wirklich Witz gehabt


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Mich verwundert immer wieder, wie weit jemand aus der Gattung "Mensch" sinken kann, wenn es um Geld geht !
Die "Subjekte", die mit ihren Machenschaften versuchen anderen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, sind die wohl wiederlichste Unterart dieser Gattung auf Erden. Wenn sich einige, rechtschaffende dann den Opfern dieser Blutsauger annehmen, müssen sie auch noch mit Repressalien rechnen. Es ist zutiefst entäuschend, daß nun Gesetze, die zum Schutz der Schwachen gedacht sind, gegen eben diese rechtschaffenden und ehrbaren Menschen eingesetzt werden sollen ! Ich rufe zu einem harten und gerechten Vorgehen gegen all die auf, die unentwegt versuchen Recht, Gesetz, Würde und Moral zu unterwandern und für ihre Sache zu benutzen !!!


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Rechtsberatungsverbot war NIE ein Schutz der Schwachen sondern historisch immer schon und nur ein Schutz der Starken. 
Es diente zu Schutz der (wohlhabenden) Rechtsanwälte vor der Konkurrenz derjenigen, die sich kein Studium hatten leisten können.
Es diente zum Schutz derjenigen die sich einen Rechtsanwalt leisten konnten, vor den armen die sich keinen Rechtsbeistand leisten konnten.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

Oh man habt ihr nichts anderes zu tun wie sich in den Foren umzuschauen um zu schauen wer wo welche Regel verstößt? 
Boh man da bleibt mir die Spucke weg da habt ihr Anwälte wohl Angst das ihr zu wenig verdient. Was soll denn unser einer sagen der viel weniger wie ihr verdient. Aber die reichen wollen immer mehr und die armen werden immer ärmer .... armes Deutschland wo soll das noch hinführen?

Gruß der Papst

  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## excideuil (2 Juni 2004)

Unzulässige Rechtsberatung?

Was ist denn das? Die Schilderung eigener Erfahrungen? Die vom gesunden Menschenverstand empfohlene Handlungsweise? Oder das Festhalten einer bestimmten Klientel  an bestimmten "Rechten"?

Ob ich hier einen Tipp bekomme oder einen RA befrage, Recht bekomme ich doch nur vor Gericht... und das vielleicht auch erst in dritter Instanz!

Für mich ist dies ein Stück Entmündigung. Dieses Rechtssystem spricht mir einfach die Möglichkeit ab, mein Recht vor Gericht allein zu vertreten!

excideuil


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

Armes Deutschland!!!
Wenn ich über den ganzen hirnrissigen Käse,
wie "Verbot der Rechtsberatung" oder "Abmahnungen" lese,
wird mir schlecht.
Es ist an der Zeit mit diesen, nach normaler menschlicher
Rechtsauffassung, unrechtmässigen Praktik endlich Schluss zu
machen und diese Dinge vom Gesetzgeber her zu verbieten !!
Jeder, der genug Geld oder Einfluss hat, kauft sich oder dreht
sich das "Recht", so wie er es braucht.
Die bescheidenen und ehrlichen Menschen bleiben dabei voll
auf der Strecke. In vielen Fällen sitzen doch die wahren Verbrecher
gegenüber der Anklagebank.
Wir brauchen eine radikale Kehrtwende im gesamten deutschen
Rechts-System. Dieses muss zuerst vom Kopf wieder auf die
Füße gestellt werden !!! Jeder Mensch hat das ureigene Recht,
seine Meinung in einem Forum oder anderweitig kundzutun,
 egal ob es nun die sogenannte "unerlaubte Rechtshilfe" ist, oder etwas anderes.
Mit welchem Recht werden überhaupt Leute "abgemahnt" ??
Das ist doch nur die blanke.......

Leider schert sich der Staat und die Politiker absolut nicht um diese
"Rechtsstaats"-Beschädiger und das entstandene Unrecht.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod _


----------



## mort (17 Juni 2004)

Ich möchte nur hinzufügen, dass eure freiwillige und unentgeltliche Hilfe von Privatperson an Privatperson in D dringend gebraucht wird, da dieses Forum als Gemeinschaft schon so einiges bewegt haben wird.

Die Resonanz, in welcher Form auch immer, zeigt, dass ihr etwas richtig macht, was dem Dialergesindel, die keine ehrliche Arbeit finden können, die rote Karte zeigt.

Lasst euch nicht beirren oder einschüchtern; das ist natürlich leicht aus der Ferne zu sagen, wenn willige Helfershelfer der Dialermafia das Forum nerven und ruinieren wollen.
Trotzdem stehe ich zu dieser Aussage.

Diese Abmahnungen sind nur ein verzweifelter Versuch, kritische Stimmen mundtot zu machen, was aber noch nie geklappt hat.

Dann nehme eben man ein Open-Source-Board wie dieses und steige auf einen Anbieter auf der Südhalbkugel um.
Eine .de Domain ist nicht zwingend notwendig und die Osterinseln scheren sich um eine dt. Anwaltskanzlei sicher einen Steinwurf weit.


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2004)

mort schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nehme eben man ein Open-Source-Board wie dieses und steige auf einen Anbieter auf der Südhalbkugel um.
> Eine .de Domain ist nicht zwingend notwendig und die Osterinseln scheren sich um eine dt. Anwaltskanzlei sicher einen Steinwurf weit.


Ich sehe nicht ein, zu den gleichen Maßnahmen zu greifen wie diverse unseriöse Anbieter.
Wir bleiben in .de.


----------



## mort (17 Juni 2004)

Der Panikmort, der erst schreibt und dann denkt. Ja, gut, das würde sonst wie Nachgeben aus sehen...


----------

